# an answer to ease my mind? :((



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

okay so i'm getting tested for hypothyroidism in a couple of days and it's really important that i get accurate results.Today,before i knew it i overate by 2000 calories,i'm depressed and i wasted away my day.My biggest concern is that this would effect my blood test(i don't know...the sudden intake of food could effect my metabolism?)

please could you give me an answer??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> okay so i'm getting tested for hypothyroidism in a couple of days and it's really important that i get accurate results.Today,before i knew it i overate by 2000 calories,i'm depressed and i wasted away my day.My biggest concern is that this would effect my blood test(i don't know...the sudden intake of food could effect my metabolism?)
> 
> please could you give me an answer??


Hello there and welcome to the board. I personally do not see how overeating can affect any lab tests indigenous to the thyroid but if you are having glucose checked or cholesterol, there could be a residual effect and that would depend on what you ate.

Of course food is "supposed" to affect the metabolism; the whole process is complicated but food is supposed to end up in the liver for glycogen for energy. That is my basic understanding.

Let us know how your labs come out if you will?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> okay so i'm getting tested for hypothyroidism in a couple of days and it's really important that i get accurate results.Today,before i knew it i overate by 2000 calories,i'm depressed and i wasted away my day.My biggest concern is that this would effect my blood test(i don't know...the sudden intake of food could effect my metabolism?)
> 
> please could you give me an answer??


Have you been tested before? What are your symptoms?


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

No, i haven't been tested before.

My symptoms have really been bothering me for quite some time(years?) and quite honestlythey prevent me from living a full life.

so here they are:
- hair loss(it's very thin too).this started like 2 years ago and it's quite bad,it's flat,sticked to my head,you can see places it's missing from and it's noticeable.
- weight gain and dificulty in losing weight.(it's not because i binge,it's not that often).For example from may to june i went up almost 10 pounds and i wasn't eating that much and was exercising too.i've been trying to lose weight by counting calories and i generally eat very healthy and balanced but i ca't lose the weight.
- constipation: i drink plenty of water and eat plenty of fiber but it's still bad.i've had this issue for more than a year and no matter what i do it doesn't get better.
- depression,mood swings - for no aparent reason(reasons above could be contributing) i find there are certain days when i just feel like cr*p or i yell at everyone for no reason.and i get really depressed.i don't go out,i missed school once cause i could]t go and all this summer i barely got out.
- fatigue,apathy:more of that lately - i can't concentrate and feel really tired.
- intolerance to cold : i ALWAYS have cold hands and feet,no matter what and i sit at home with three sweaters on.
- my menstual cycle is not regular.
- i would say i have dry skin but that could be from other causes.
- and i sometimes have shortness of breath.and for example in the last couple of days i had trouble taking a deep breath.i kept trying to yawn but just didn't feel satisfied..this has happened before.
- oh and my legs and ankles get really swollen.often i would say.

by the way i'm 17 and by the things mentioned above you can gues what a full life i have...

anyway...thank you sincerely for taking an interest in my problem


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> No, i haven't been tested before.
> 
> My symptoms have really been bothering me for quite some time(years?) and quite honestlythey prevent me from living a full life.
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; this is breaking my heart!! You sure have the symptoms; there is no question of it. What a shame. You definitely do not have quality of life right now.

So, when is your appt. to get tested? You must let me know and I will send you white light, good karma and a prayer or two!!

Don't like that your legs are swollen and you are having trouble breathing. These as well as all the others above are clearly "clinical" symptoms of thyroid disease.

Do you think you have a goiter? Do you have trouble swallowing?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> No, i haven't been tested before.
> 
> My symptoms have really been bothering me for quite some time(years?) and quite honestlythey prevent me from living a full life.
> 
> ...


PS: I am going off-line for the night but I will talk to you more tomorrow if you are around and I am sure others will chime in also.


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

thank you for answering so quickly.

well for the breathing problem it's mostly just uncomfortable the fact that i somethimes can't take that deep breath.Oh and i don't know if this counts but last year i was really bothered when i had a go at singing.i couldn't sing loudly enough and i almost always felt like there's a ball in the back of my throat...hmmm... I don't however think i have a goiter and don't really have trouble swallowing.

My appointment is on thursday morning


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I can tell you from my 100+ thyroid panels I've had done over the last 8 years eating everything from a full-blown BBQ dinner to fasting and not eating anything that eating WILL NOT affect your blood results for thyroid tests. My numbers were almost always the same or very close whether I ate like a pig or starved myself before the test.

Eating a lot will affect some other panels like vitamins, cholesterol and insulin and glucose of course but not any of the main thyroid tests.

Ask for a copy of your labs and post the results and reference ranges here when you get them back and we'll take a look. We're not doctors of course but have seen enough labs at this point to hopefully lead you in the right direction to seek proper care.


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

oh,that's good to know thanks,and i will post them.


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

i have another question: I was told that the test done will be for TSH levels and T4(i think,i really don't remember,i'm not sure if she said T3) and if there's anything unusual about these,further tests will be done.

Should i insist that for my first time other test should be taken besides the 2 or are there enough to establish that there is a problem?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 should give you a good clue if there is a problem. If the numbers are all dead center of the range, you probably do not have a problem but if one is low, the other high, etc. it would be a cause for additional tests.

So yes, it should be enough for the very initial screening. I always like to see thyroid antibodies done if a thyroid problem is suspected but that can be done in the next round if needed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> i have another question: I was told that the test done will be for TSH levels and T4(i think,i really don't remember,i'm not sure if she said T3) and if there's anything unusual about these,further tests will be done.
> 
> Should i insist that for my first time other test should be taken besides the 2 or are there enough to establish that there is a problem?


The T4 and T3 "could" be a help but maybe not. FREE T4 and FREE T3 would be better as this is the unbound portion of the hormones available for cellular uptake.

The Totals would be bound and that would include FT, T and rT hormones. (Free, Total and Reverse). This poses a conundrum because then you can't tell how much Free (unbound) the patient has.

Thursday it is. I will be waiting to hear w/ bated breath.


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay,so my results are back (quick, i know ) and i have an appointment with an endocrinologist tomorrow.

however, I'd love to hear any oppinions :

My FT4 came out at 1.21 
and my TSH came out at 11.64

the TSH is enourmous (!!) but the FT4 is within normal range i understand.so what does this mean?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> Okay,so my results are back (quick, i know ) and i have an appointment with an endocrinologist tomorrow.
> 
> however, I'd love to hear any oppinions :
> 
> ...


With TSH that high, there is no question of hypothyroid. I do hope that the endo will be running antibodies' tests for you tomorrow.

FT4 in range could simply mean the FT4 has not recieved the "message" yet. Sometimes there is a lag time; especially when antibodies are involved. All the signals get very "confused."

Do let us know about your visit to the endo and good luck.


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

oh,i see.

i will,thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> oh,i see.
> 
> i will,thanks


How are you feeling? Are you less anxious about your appt. now?? I hope so. Just remember, ultimately you are going to get better. It just takes a little time.


----------



## jumorrow (Oct 12, 2009)

actually,i feel less anxious.

but most of all i feel really good because i was right!! i asked my mom,who is also my doctor to test me back in march and she wouldn't.i barely convinced her to test me now and what do you know..i was right(i guess she just didn't want her kid to be sick)i'm quite giddy now and although i shouldn't be happy to be sick at least i know what's wrong with me...and i hope to get better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumorrow said:


> actually,i feel less anxious.
> 
> but most of all i feel really good because i was right!! i asked my mom,who is also my doctor to test me back in march and she wouldn't.i barely convinced her to test me now and what do you know..i was right(i guess she just didn't want her kid to be sick)i'm quite giddy now and although i shouldn't be happy to be sick at least i know what's wrong with me...and i hope to get better.


There is nothing in the world like "validation!"

No mom wants her kid to be sick; that is a given.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

I totally get what you mean about being "happy" to be sick. I can't tell you how "elated" I am that I might have hyperthyroid. For more than a year I have just thought I was lazy and tired and for the past 3 months I've thought I was "crazy" because of my extreme anxiety. It's like the weight of the world being lifted off knowing that help might be around the corner!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> I totally get what you mean about being "happy" to be sick. I can't tell you how "elated" I am that I might have hyperthyroid. For more than a year I have just thought I was lazy and tired and for the past 3 months I've thought I was "crazy" because of my extreme anxiety. It's like the weight of the world being lifted off knowing that help might be around the corner!


Indeed; I remember all to well. There is nothing like being validated. No matter what it is about.

Hugs,


----------

